# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή  Lagonοsticta-Senegala

## armagedwn

Ήθελα να περάσουν λίγες μέρες πριν το ανακοινώσω....Το πρώτο μου λαγονοστικτάκι είναι πραγματικότητα!!!! Σ/Κ θα έχετε και photo του! Σήμερα είναι ήδη 4 ημερών και χαίρει άκρας υγείας. Τα άλλα δυο αυγά δεν βγήκαν από όσο συμπέρανα από αυτά που είδα λόγω ανεπαρκούς υγρασίας ή γυρίσματός τους...Τώρα βέβαια έχω άλλο θέμα που αφορά στα δαχτυλίδια διότι ποτέ δεν είχα δαχτυλίδι τόσο μικρό (η βιβλιογραφία αναφέρει το 1,8mm για τα πουλιά αυτά). Οπότε αν κάποιος έχει τέτοια δαχτυλίδια και δεν τα χρειάζεται θα του ήμουν ιδιαίτερα ευγνόμων αν μπορούσε να μου δώσει ένα (ή έστω των 2mm)

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Γιώργο!!!  :Happy: 
Έχεις πάρα πολλά είδη παραδείσιων!!! Και απαιτητικά μάλιστα...  :winky:

----------


## armagedwn

Eυχαριστώ Ευθύμη! Δεν έχω όμως παρουσιάσει όλα τα εξωτικά μου  :Happy:  Προς το παρόν έχω παρουσιάσει μόνο όσα έχουν κάνει φωλιά τώρα και ή βγήκαν ή περιμένω νεοσσούς. Γενικά το να έχω απλά ένα είδος πουλιού δε μου λέει κάτι. Η ολοκλήρωση νομίζω επιτυγχάνεται με την αναπαραγωγή και μάλιστα όταν αυτή είναι επιτυχής....Το κακό με μένα είναι ότι δεν είμαι καλός στις φωτογραφίες  :sad:  αλλά υπόσχομαι ότι θα το προσπαθήσω...Κυριακή κατά πως το κόβω θα δαχτυλιδώσω το λαγονοστικτάκι (βρήκα επιτέλους, ελπίζω όχι πολύ αργά, δαχτυλίδι), οπότε με εκείνη την ευκαιρία θα το φωτογραφίσω κιόλας. Δυστυχώς τα πουλιά αυτά δε λειτουργούν σαν τα καναρίνια, οπότε η κάθε παρενόχληση της φωλιάς ισοδυναμεί και με πιθανή εγκατάλειψη γι' αυτό και προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο διακριτικός γίνεται μαζί τους...

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα περιμένουμε λοιπόν!!!!  :Happy: 
Τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχουν ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί ή βγει από την φωλιά...... σε καμία περίπτωση μην υπολογίσεις την φωτό -όπως άλλωστε και λες- περισσότερο από μία πιθανή εγκατάλειψη φωλιάς!!!

Μπορούμε να περιμένουμε... !!! Θέλω πολύ να γνωρίσω όλα τα είδη σου, τους χώρους διαμονής τους τα πάντα...!!! Από τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά τα παραδείσια, αλλά ακόμη είμαι σε αρχάριο προς χωρίς εμπειρία στα πρακτικά για τα παραδείσια. Έχω μόνο ένα ζεμπράκι και προσπαθώ αν πείσω γονείς... το θέμα είναι ότι δεν τα μπορούν μέσα στο σπίτι, και έξω δεν ξέρω αν αντέχουν -εννοείτε προφυλαγμένα από αέρα. Έχω ένα budgie και ένα zebra finch... για τρίτο ή και τέταρτο για να γίνουν ζευγάρι δεν το κόβω... 
Εσύ τι γνώμη έχεις περί διαμονής των χειμώνα που γνωρίζεις περισσότερα;;  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Σου έστειλα στα δημόσια ΄μηνύματα για να μη ξεφύγει από δω το θέμα

----------


## armagedwn

Τα νεώτερα νέα δυστυχώς είναι δυσάρεστα....Την Κυριακή πήγα να δαχτυλιδώσω το μικρό το οποίο και μέχρι Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη ζούσε και ήταν και μια χαρά....Είδα τους γονείς έξω οπότε υποψιάστηκα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά...Και στη φωλιά το μικρό όντως ήταν νεκρό....Είχε ανοίξει τα μάτια και είχε αρχίσει να βγάζει και φτεράκια οπότε έως και τις 6 μέρες ζούσε....Τί φταίει δεν το ξέρω, αν και το τάιζαν φαινόταν να μην έχει τροφή στον πρόλοβο χωρίς όμως να έχει πεθάνει από ασιτία γιατί δεν ήταν αδύνατο, ούτε είχε το ωχρό χρώμα των νεοσσών που πεθαίνουν από αφαίμαξη κόκκινου ακάρεως...Μία υποψία έχω που αν μπορύσε να επαληθευτεί τότε φταίω αποκλειστικά εγώ....Όλα ήταν καλά ως τη μέρα που έδωσα μπρόκολο....Με το οποίο σίγουρα το ταίσαν πράγμα που είδα....Ήταν πολύ καλά πλυμένο και με νερό και ξύδι οπότε δεν νομίζω ο λόγος να ήταν τυχόν φυτοφάρμακα. Απλά ξέρω ότι το μπρόκολο θεωρείται "βαρύ" σαν χορταρικό. Μπορεί να είναι αυτός ο λόγος?

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Γιωργο. 

Δεν εχει τυχει να δωσω μπροκολο με νεοσσους, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εφταιγε αυτο. 

Μερικοι νεοσσοι, οσο και εαν φροντιζουμε τους γονεις τους..  απλα δεν τα καταφερνουν! εγω αυτο πιστευω.

----------


## jk21

αν μου ελεγες για αλλα χορταρικα Γιωργο πχ ραδικι ,ταραξακο ,γλυστριδα ,τσουκνιδα ,πιπερια ,τα εχω ολα δοκιμασει σε νεοσσους και ειναι ασφαλη .Πιστευω αλλα δεν εχω αποδειξη οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει και για μπροκολο καλα πλυμμενο ,χωρις υπολλειματα φυτοφαρμακων 

ομως θα ηθελα να μας αναφερεις την διατροφη που κανανε επακριβως ολες τις πρωτες μερες .Αν εδινες καποια ετοιμα σκευασματα ,να αναφερεις και αυτα και την συσταση τους σε πρωτεινες ,λιπη που αναφερουν στη συσκευασια και τι ποσοστο της καθημερινης διατροφης αποτελουσαν 

να μας αναφερεις αν ειχες σημαδια διαρροια μεσα στη φωλια και αν εχεις φωτο της

----------


## armagedwn

Τίποτα από όλα αυτά Δημήτρη. Η φωλιά καθαρότατη. Αυτό που δεν έχω αναφέρει αλλά αξίζει νομίζω να αναφέρω είναι ότι το μωρό το είχα δώσει σε ζευγάρι από ζεμπράκια για το φόβο κόκκινου ακάρεως στη κλούβα με τις lagonosticta. To τάιζαν συνέχεια και το έφεραν εις πέρας μέχρι που πέθανε. Οπότε η τροφή ήταν κ αυτής των lagonosticta. Mix σπόρων για εξωτικά, μαρούλι, (το μπρόκολο χορηγήθηκε μια μέρα πριν το θάνατο του μικρού) και αυγό. Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι τα καημένα τα ζεμπράκια τάιζαν συνέχεια και αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι ο νεοσσός μεγάλωσε (προσπαθούσα να μην τα ενοχλώ από φόβο εγκατάλειψης). Μετά τη χορήγηση του μπρόκολου πέθανε ο νεοσσός πράγμα που δεν ξέρω αν είναι ή όχι τυχαίο. Με λίγα λόγια, οι lagonosticta δεν τρώνε ούτως ή άλλως κα΄τι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από ένα ζεμπράκι οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα των βασικών τροφών. Μιλάω για το μπρόκολο μιας και οι lagonosticta δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα ένθερμοι οπαδοί του συγκεκριμένου λαχανικού. Έψαξα και για κόκκινο ακάρι στη φωλιά μιας και είχα κρούσμα πριν κανα μήνα αλλά τίποτα (άλλωστε είχα φροντίσει να ρίξω ψειρόσκονη) πέραν του ότι ο νεοσσός δεν είχε δείγματα αφαίμαξης ούτε και έλλειψης τροφής.. Κάτι άλλο που σκέφτηκα σαν πιθανό παράγοντα είναι ότι πατήθηκε αφού τον βρήκα ψιλοζουληγμένο...Κάτι που είχα φανταστεί μιας και τα ζεμπράκια μεγάλα σε μέγεθος (εκθεσιακά)...Περιμένω απόψεις

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειδες σημαδια διαρροια ,ξεχνα το μπροκολο σαν αιτια .Πιο πιθανος ηταν (θεωρητικα ) ο κινδυνος απο μαρουλι (οχι λογω του χορταρικου ,οσο οτι ραντιζετε πολυ και συχνα μενουν υπολοιματα ) 

δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο ,γιατι δεν γνωριζω το ειδος ,αλλα πιστευω οτι ισως ο θανατος εχει σχεση και με το χαμηλο ποσοστο εκολλαψης που ειχαν τα υπολοιπα αυγα ,παροτι ενσπορα

----------


## armagedwn

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα Δημήτρη! Είναι μια από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει και μόνο μια ιατρική εξέταση (νεκροψία εν ευθέτω χρόνω) θα έδιχνε (αυτά που λέγαμε κι από τηλεφώνου....)

----------


## jk21

δες εδω δυο ενδιαφεροντα αρθρακια 

http://www.finchaviary.com/Birds/Firefinches_in_Portugal.pdf

http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/...a_senegala.htm

και δοκιμασε να συνηθισεις τα πουλια σε αυτη την αυγοτροφη  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*με τις διαφορες παραλλαγες που προτεινονται εκει (οπως σου ταιριαξει )

ειναι σημαντικο ,ειδικα αν δουλεψεις ξανα με παρενθετους γονεις (ζεμπρακια ) που δεν τρεφονται και δεν ταιζουν εντομα ,να εχουν διαθεσιμη και να ταιζουν μια μη λιπαρη ,αλλα αρκετα πρωτεινουχα τροφη σαν και αυτη 

εχεις δει την αναπτυξη αλλων πουλιων του ιδιου ειδους ,ωστε να εισαι 100 % σιγουρος οτι πουλια που τελικα απογαλακτιζονται ,στην ηλικια που εχασες το δικο σου ,δεν εχουν μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη;

----------


## armagedwn

Eυχαριστώ Δημήτρη για το ενδιαφέρον! Τα δυο άρθρα εννοείται τα έχω επισκεφτεί εδώ και καιρό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι τα δικά μου πουλιά δεν αγγίζουν έντομα! Αντίθετα αρέσκονται ιδιαίτερα σε λαχανικά τύπω μαρούλι! Το γιατί έχει προφανώς να κάνει με τον τρόπο που έχουν μεγαλώσει τα ίδια αφού τους έχω προσφέρει μικρά έντομα (όσα μπορώ να βρω στο εμπόριο όπως pinkies και buffalo) αλλά ούτε που τα πλησιάζουν. Ούτε και το αυγό τρώνε! Αυτό ήταν και μια από τις πολλές φοβίες μου ότι δε θα κατάφερναν να μεγαλώσουν τους νεοσσούς τους αφού στη βιβλιογραφία έχω δει ό,τι κι εσύ, ότι δηλαδή τρέφονται και με πρωτεϊνούχες τροφές. Και αν και ζούνε με άλλα πουλιά (βλ. εστρίλδες) δεν είναι όπως έλεγε το άρθρο ότι φοβούνται τις εστρίλδες και δεν πάνε στα έντομα, αφού τα έχω δει να τσακώνονται με επιτυχία για τη διεκδίκηση του...μαρουλιού!!! Ούτε και πράσινο σπόρο τρώνε, ούτε και φύτρα! Αντίθετα, τα ζεμπράκια, τρώνε όλες αυτές τις τροφές. Κι επειδή είμαι από εκείνους που προτιμάνε τα πουλιά να μεγαλώνουν με τους φυσικούς γονείς κι όχι παρένθετους (εκτός απολύτου ανάγκης) μην ξέροντας τί μπορεί να προκύψει, και μη θέλοντας να ρισκάρω τη πρώτη φορά, προέβην σε αυτή τη κίνηση (για το φόβο των ιουδαίων) αλλά έδωσα στις lagonosticta 2 αυγά από τα ζεμπράκια, σαν πείραμα. Χθες, βγήκε το πρώτο μικρό ζεμπράκι. Το άλλο αυγό δεν είχε βγει μέχρι σήμερα το μεσημέρι....Το ζεμπράκι που βγήκε μέχρι σήμερα ζούσε. Θα το ελέγχω καθημερινά για να διαπιστώσω αν ταίζεται. Όπως και να έχει η παρουσία εντόμων στην κλούβα, παρότι έχουν νεοσσό, δεν τα έχει συγκινήσει. Και περιέργως πως, ούτε και μαρούλι στο βαθμό που το έτρωγαν πριν την αναπαραγωγή! Ελπίζω άρα από όλο αυτό να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά τους (δυστυχώς έχοντας μόνο ένα ζευγάρι τα συμπεράσματα δε μπορούν να είναι και τα ασφαλέστερα). Θα δοκιμάσω σίγουρα και το παρασκεύασμα που μου προτίνεις και ο Θεός βοηθός!
Σε ότι αφορά το μέγεθος του νεοσσού, προφανώς δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο νεοσσό σε καμία του αναπτυξιακή φάση, αλλά αν κρίνω το μέγεθος των ενήλικων και τους εκατοντάδες νεοσσούς που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια, μου διαφόρων πτηνών (επιτυχώς και μη), νομίζω ότι για το μέγεθος του ενήλικου πουλιού, το μέγεθος ενός 6-7 ημερών νεοσσού ήταν αυτό που είδα (δηλαδή δεν παρατήρησα κανενός είδους βραχύτητα ανάπτυξης παρότι νεκρός). Οι νεοσσοί με καθυστερημένη ανάπτυξη, όταν καταλήγουν, είναι αδύνατοι και καχεκτικοί πράγμα που το συγκεκριμένο μικρό δεν παρουσίαζε.

----------


## jk21

Προσεξε τα εξης : 

η μια πιθανοτητα

ειχες απο οτι καταλαβαινω στα ζεμπρακια ,αυγα που επροκειτο να εκκολαφθουν .Οταν αυτα αρχισανε ισως να δινανε εντονα σημαδια ζωης εσωτερικα (τα σημαδια που κανουν ευρυτερα τα πουλια να επιμενουν στο κλωσσημα και να μην εγκαταλειπουν τα αυγα ) τοτε ισως αυτο ηταν σημαδι για κεινα να περιμενουν νεα γεννα και να εγκαταλειψουν το μεγαλωμα του θετου παιδιου τους 

η αλλη πιθανοτητα 

ειναι η αναγκη για παροχη σημαντικης πρωτεινης ,που βλεπω οτι μαλλον δεν υπηρχε 

οι λυσεις ειναι να δοκιμασεις διαφορες αυγοτροφες σε κανονικους και θετους γονεις και να πετυχεις την αποδοχη τους .Αν η συγκεκριμενη δεν πετυχει ,τοτε υπαρχει αλλη στα ιθαγενη ,με γαριδα που εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη .Την συγκεκριμενη ,μπορει να την δοκιμασεις και σε πιο στερεη μορφη ,προσθετοντας στην κρεμωδη τροφη ,επιπλεον βρωμη τριμμενη(αν δεν δοκιμαζουν την κρεμωδη )

η ΚΙΝΟΑ ισως ειναι ο μονος σπορος που μπορει να δωσει αμινοξεα σαν τον αυγο χωρις υψηλα λιπαρα (με λιπαρα μπορει και το κανναβουρι μονο τοσο επαξια ) και πρεπει να τον καθιερωσεις με καθε τροπο στο διαιτολογιο

----------


## armagedwn

> Προσεξε τα εξης : 
> 
> η μια πιθανοτητα
> 
> ειχες απο οτι καταλαβαινω στα ζεμπρακια ,αυγα που επροκειτο να εκκολαφθουν .Οταν αυτα αρχισανε ισως να δινανε εντονα σημαδια ζωης εσωτερικα (τα σημαδια που κανουν ευρυτερα τα πουλια να επιμενουν στο κλωσσημα και να μην εγκαταλειπουν τα αυγα ) τοτε ισως αυτο ηταν σημαδι για κεινα να περιμενουν νεα γεννα και να εγκαταλειψουν το μεγαλωμα του θετου παιδιου τους 
> 
> η αλλη πιθανοτητα 
> 
> ειναι η αναγκη για παροχη σημαντικης πρωτεινης ,που βλεπω οτι μαλλον δεν υπηρχε 
> ...


H Πρώτη περίπτωση Δημήτρη δεν είναι διότι ο νεοσσός ήταν ο πρώτος και μόνος που βγήκε οπότε δεν υπήρχαν άλλα αυγά (τον έφεραν εις πέρας 6-7 μέρες).
Σε ότι αφορά την πρωτεϊνη παρέχονταν μόνο από αυγό που σίγουρα τον τάιζαν και προφανώς από όση μπορεί να έδιναν οι σπόροι. Κινόα δοκίμασα και σε ξηρή μορφή και βρασμένο αλλά απλά τσίμπησαν μερικά σποράκια και δεν τον έφαγαν. Ούτε καν την κλασική αυγοτροφή τρώνε τα ζεμπράκια μου.
Αυτό που θα έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι το κατά πόσο οι  lagonosticta θα μεγαλώσουν τους νεοσσούς των zebra (αφού τους έδωσα να κλωσσήσουν 2 αυγά τους). Προς το παρόν ο νεοσσός που γεννήθηκε προχθές μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί ζούσε (το άλλο αυγό δεν έχει ακόμα βγει) άρα σημαίνει ότι οι lagonosticta κλωσσάνε κανονικά και μέχρι στιγμής ταίζουν. ΑΝ το/τα zebra ζήσουν τότε προφανώς ό,τι άλλο αυγό, τυχόν, γεννηθεί από τις lagonosticta, στο μέλλον, θα το αφήσω σε αυτές παρέχοντάς τους σαφώς ό,τι μπορώ και αφήνοντάς τες να επιλέξουν εκείνες.
Ωστόσο (κι αυτό είναι μια γενική βιβλιογραφική μνεία αλλά και μια προσωπική παρατήρηση) από τα εξωτικά που έχω, τα μόνα τα οποία καταναλώνουν σημαντική πρωτεϊνη σε όλη τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής διαδικασίας, είναι τα melba, οι εστρίλδες και οι παραδείσιες χήρες. Σε φθίνουσα σειρά προτίμησης πρωτεϊνης έρχονται τα καναρίνια μοζαμβίκης, τα cordon bleu και τελευταία οι lagonosticta με τις μακρύουρες χήρες που δεν την αγγίζουν καν!
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο γεγονός (θα έπρεπε να έχουμε περισσότερα δείγματα για ασφαλή συμπεράσματα) ωστόσο είναι μια εκ το σύνεγγυς παρατήρηση που οφείλω να καταθέσω

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εγω δεν προσεξα καλα το προηγουμενο ποστ σου ... τα ζεμπρακια που εκκολαφθησαν τα εχεις στα lagonosticta και οχι στους πραγματικους γονεις .Νομιζα τα ειχες στους πραγματικους γονεις και εκεινοι αισθανομενοι οτι παρολο που ταιζουν το αλλο πουλακι ,καποια αλλα αυγα τους δινανε σημαδι νεας ζωης ,εγκαταλειψανε εκεινο .Κατι τετοιο τελικα δεν συντρεχει σαν λογος ,οποτε τα πραγματα ξαναμπερδευονται .Απο κει και περα ,τα lagonosticta οπως θα εχεις δει ,ειναι και αυτα εντομοφαγα οταν εχουν νεοσσους στη φυση ,και αυτο σημαινει οτι και οι δικες τους αναγκες ,μπορει να μην ειναι καρδερινας ,αλλα ειναι αυξημενες .Το ποσοστου αυγων και σπορων στο διαιτολογιο ,σιγουρα καθοριζει (και το ξερεις μονο εσυ ) ποσο τελικα ψηλα ηταν η τιμη πρωτεινης 

Οπως ειπες , ειναι η ωρα πια να δεις τα lagonosticta σαν θετοι εστω γονεις και αναλογως θα πραξεις στην πορεια 


Δοκιμασε βραστη στραγγισμενη κινοα ανακατεμενη ειτε με μιξη τριμμενων νιφαδων βρωμης και αυγου ή με μιξη κινοα ,ετοιμης αυγοτροφης (αν εχεις )

----------


## armagedwn

Σχετικά με το σπόρο κινόα αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω (ανακάτεμα με κάτι άλλο, αυγό ή αυγοτροφή) και να δω αν το λαμβάνουν. 
Αυτό που ακριβώς έγραψα Δημήτρη είναι ότι ενώ υποτίθεται τρώνε έντομα (και μάλιστα μικρά) όταν έχουν νεοσσούς, τα δικά μου γενικά δεν αγγίζουν έντομα ίσως επειδή πρέπει να είναι ζωντανά. Ας πούμε οι melba (εξαιρετικά εντομοφάγες) δεν αγγίζουν τα κατεψυγμένα pinkies ή buffalo, αλλά τρελαίνονται για ζωντανά mealworms! Λες και oι lagonosticta να θέλουν ζωντανή τροφή?? (και τη φοβάμαι τόσο!!!) Ίσως δοκιμάζω με μικρά ζωντανά mealworms ακι μικρούς ζωντανούς γρύλλους (αν βρω). Αν πάρουν από αυτά τότε το μυστήριο ψιλοξεκαθαρίζει. Σε ότι αφορά τα ζεμπράκια έδιναν (όσο μπορούσα να καταλάβω από παρατήρηση) ίση ποσότητα αυγού με σπόρους και αρκετή από μαρούλι και εννοείται και το μπρόκολο. Θα έλεγα ότι ποσοστιαία τάιζαν ίσως παραπάνω με μαρούλι και αυγό παρά με σπόρους. Αντίθετα οι lagonosticta δεν αγγίζουν το αυγό ούτε την αυγοτροφή και ταίζουν (το ζεμπράκι) με σπόρους και λίγο μαρούλι.

----------


## jk21

Ναι μπορει να θελουν ζωντανο εντομο .Ειναι θεμα πουλιου .Αλλα πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει σε εκτροφη και δεν εχουν τραφει με ζωντανο εντομο ή σκουληκι ,το βλεπουν και δεν το πλησιαζουν.Σκιαζονται ...

ψαξε στο μελλον για μεταξοσκωληκα να βρεις την υγεια σου .Αλλα και mealworm αν ειναι εκτρεφομενο απο σενα και το εχει περασει καποιο διαστημα με τροφη δικια σου ,πιστευω θα εχουν ελαχιστο βακτηριδιακο φορτιο .Δεν ειμαι και τοσο αισιοδοξος για pinkies ...

----------


## armagedwn

Πολύ καλός ο μεταξοσκώληκας αλλά πού να τον βρω???

----------


## jk21

αμεσα δυσκολο ... αν ανοιξουν κατι αυγα που εχω την ανοιξη ,ισως του χρονου .... 

μου τα στειλανε απο Κυπρο

----------


## armagedwn

Και το Waxworm δε θα ήταν καλό?

----------


## jk21

ποιο λιπαρο και απο τα mealworm ,με λιγο χαμηλοτερη και απο εκεινα την πρωτεινη του (επι ξηρου ειναι οι τιμες που θα δεις στο λινκ )

http://www.silkwormshop.com/benefits.html



*Fat* 
kcal%
*Ασβέστιο*
mg / kcal
*Φώσφορος*
mg / kcal
*Πρωτεΐνη*
kcal%

*Μεταξοσκώληκας*
*43*
*0.5*
*0.6*
*54*

*Mealworm*
60
0.1
1.2
37

*Waxworm*
73
0.1
0.9
27

*Butterworm*
73
Υψηλότερη
0.9
27

*Κρίκετ*
44
0.2
2.6
50



σε πουλια με διαιτα χαμηλη σε λιπαρα ,αυτο ειναι πολυ πιο κρισιμο πχ απο οτι στα ευρωπαικα finches 


σημαντικο   ομως ειναι οτι οπως και στα mealworms ο φωσφορος ειναι σε υψηλη τιμη και δεν υπαρχει καλη σχεση ασβεστιου φωσφορου ,με οτι αυτο μπορει να σημαινει σε νεοσσους στην απορροφηση του ασβεστιου και σε θηλυκα που προσφατα χασανε αρκετο στη δημιουργια των αυγων .Το προβλημα βεβαια λυνεται με προσοχη στην ενισχυση του ασβεστιου απο αλλες πηγες

----------


## armagedwn

Τα νεώτερα νέα είναι ότι ούτε το ζεμπράκι που μεγάλωναν οι lagonosticta επέζησε, ούτε και το δεύτερο αυγό βγήκε! Όπως ακριβώς και στην περίπτωση των zebra με τα αυγά της lagonosticta...!!! Πολύ φοβάμαι άρα ότι πρόκειται για έναν κοινό λόγο (ειδικά σε ότι αφορά τα άσκαστα αυγά γιατί στην περίπτωση των νεοσσών θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι πρόκειται για άλλες διατροφικές συνήθειες των παρένθετων γονιών) που έχει να κάνει με κλιματικές συνθήκες (???)

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πολλα μπορει να υποθεσουμε .Για μενα να κανεις τις εξης κινησεις 

δωσε πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και εξτρα  βιτ ε στα πουλια .Αν δεν εχει σεληνιο ,τοτε δινεις μεσα της και τριμμενο brazil nuts 

αν δεν σκεπτεσαι το κοστος ,παρε σιτελαιο απο καταστημα βιολογικων (γυρω στα 9 ευρω τα 250 ml ) και βαλε στην αυγοτροφη που θα σου εξηγησω τι και πως πιο κατω 

δινε καθε μερα πικρο ραδικι απο λαικη  και αν καταλαθος βρεις ακομα και γλυστριδα 

δινε καθε μερα την αυγοτροφη αυτη που σου ξαναειπα  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*ειτε με τη συνταγη του Δημητρη την αρχικη ,ειτε με βρωμη και αντι σιμιγδαλιου κινοα ,οπως στο ποστ 14 ,απλα στη θεση της πολεντας θα ειναι η βρωμη και χωρις προσθηκη καλεντουλας ,η οποια δεν σε απασχολει .Στο τελος της (να μην βρασει σχεδον καθολου) βαλε σε ολη την κρεμωδη τροφη και ανακατεψε στο κατσαρολι και 1 κουταλια της σουπας σιτελαιο και τριψε μεσα το brazil nuts (αυτο μπορεις να το εχεις κανει αρχικα τριβοντας τον ξηρο καρπο μαζι με τη βρωμη ) 

προσπαθησε να γινει αποδεκτη η τροφη στα πουλια ,αφηνοντας καποιες φορες μονο αυγοτροφη για κανενα 3ωρο (το πολυ ) και οχι σπορους 

αν οχι ,τοτε δοκιμαζε να την κανεις μη κρεμωδη ,με επιπλεον βρωμη σε ενα μερος της και δες και ετσι αποδοχη 


για μενα οτι αναφερω εδω  *Η εκτροφή και αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας balcanica*στο ποστ  6 ,μπορει να εχει αμεση σχεση και με την εγκαταλειψη των δικων σου πουλιων απο τα lagonosticta (οχι απο τα ζεμπρακια ) 

Ενισχυσε και προστατεψε το ανοσοποιητικο τους με καποια προιοντα απο αυτα  
*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*με χορηγηση τους αμεσα για ενα 10ημερο (μαζι στην ιδια ποτιστρα αν θες με το πολυβιταμινουχο )
ή ελα να σου δωσω σε επαρκη ποσοτητα   ,κατι παρομοιο φτιαγμενο απο μενα που εχει εκχυλισμα προπολης σε γλυκερινη ,αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης ετοιμο προστιθεμενο ,αλοη ,εμπορικο σκευασμα εκχυλισματος αγκαθιου Μαριας και εκχυλισμα δικο μου σε γλυκερινη δενδρολιβανου και βασιλικου 

θεωρω οτι η επαρκης διατροφη των νεοσσων τις κρισιμες μερες ,με ενα ηπιο χωρις φαρμακα ,προγραμμα προληψης καποιων προβληματων που ισως επηρεασουν την εκκολαπτικοτητα των αυγων ,θα βοηθησουν σιγουρα στην πορεια 
στ

----------


## armagedwn

Σε ευχριστώ ιδιαίτερα Δημήτρη. Aύριο το πρωί θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου και θα τα πούμε και από τηλ αν έχεις σαφώς χρόνο

----------


## jk21

αυριο το πρωι σαφως και θα εχω χρονο ,αφου θα χαλαρωνω πρωτα ο Θεος ,σε ενα ελαιοχωρι της Κρητης ! ταξιδευω σημερα το βραδυ !

----------


## armagedwn

Kαλό ταξίδι Δημήτρη και να περάσεις καλά εκεί στη Κρήτη! Δε θα ενοχλήσω για να ευχαριστηθείς όσο περισσότερο τις διακοπές!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Iσα ισα που εκει ημουν και χαλαρος και θα μιλουσαμε ανετα  :Happy: 

χωρισα το θεμα  *Lagonοsticta Senegala*απο το 2ο ποστ και μετα ,κανοντας ενα νεο (το παρον ) που αναφερεται στην αναπαραγωγικη του πουλιου ευρυτερα και ειδικα στην δικια σου προσπαθεια και το μετεφερα στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης

----------


## armagedwn

Οκ Δημήτρη! Οι lagonosticta να ενημερώσω ότι ξαναέκαναν φωλιά (με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα έχω και photos της) και απλά αναμένω κι ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά όλα να πάνε καλύτερα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ευχόμαστε όλοι και χαιρόμαστε ιδιαίτερα που σε έχουμε στην παρέα μας με τις μοναδικές εμπειρίες σου!!!  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα προσφέρεις αν και έχεις πολλά ακόμη να δώσεις σε εμάς τους νεότερους ανά τα *χρόνια* που θα είσαι κοντά μας!!!  :winky:

----------


## armagedwn

Nά'σαι καλά Ευθύμη! Άντε, το πρώτο λαγονοστικτάκι που θα ζήσει θα το βγάλω Ευθύμη!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χεχεχε... πολύ χαίρομαι!!!  :winky: 
Και θα δεις, θα είναι και οικογενειάρχης...  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάνε τα Lagonosticta Senegala ;  :winky:

----------

